# Windows in bath areas



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

OK, so I have this butt ugly house that I want to do some serious upgrades that include reconfiguring both bathrooms, kitchen and replacing (and re-sizing) all windows. I can't do anything about the garage door on the front (well, I could - but I mean reasonably) but I feel it needs more windows on the front. For "balance" purposes, I have a proposal that greatly improves the curb appeal but results in having two large windows in bath areas. Here are the before front elevation and the proposed layout. This house was built in the 60's when people wouldn't think about large windows in a bathroom facing the street. But things have changed, haven't they?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

No they haven't changed.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I see small rectangle windows over the shower tubs often now. 

I like the look! I'd love to have one in my master bath ..So I could read the labels of that chemistry experiment The whif's got going on In there!!
Sometimes I'm not sure what I'm washing my #@!$ with! :blink:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i'm sure whatever it is we all appreciate the effort..:shutup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

There's a nice big house on the outskirts of Austin that has a pretty big walk in shower with a half glass wall so they can enjoy the view...


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I think I'd take that area from garage to corner of house and make it an outdoor living area. that sort of thing is popular here, but it may too hot in Dallas for that to be a good idea.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Lettusbee said:


> I think I'd take that area from garage to corner of house and make it an outdoor living area. that sort of thing is popular here, but it may too hot in Dallas for that to be a good idea.


Front yard outdoor living spaces not big in the area where this house is. Also, the house faces west. It used to have a ragged patio cover (corrugated metal over a fragile wood frame) on the back of the house facing east. That has been torn down and my plan is to remove a full masonry fireplace in the east wall, add several windows and build a 10'x15' (or so) roof over a new patio slab. The existing patio slab is too low, step to house is in bad shape and the foundation repair people cut two holes in it to add piers when the foundation was repaired. It needs tearing out. Large back yard looks out over a city park (30' gradual dropoff to the walking path in the park - so the view is sort of one way). I think it has a lot of potential. 

None of the bedroom windows are egress compliant to today's standards, hence the need to resize/upgrade.


----------



## 191266 (Jul 6, 2016)

txgencon said:


> For "balance" purposes, I have a proposal that greatly improves the curb appeal but results in having two large windows in bath areas. Here are the before front elevation and the proposed layout. This house was built in the 60's when people wouldn't think about large windows in a bathroom facing the street. But things have changed, haven't they?


I think the house is pretty cute as-is, but I love vintage 50's and 60's houses. I like your plan matching the size of the windows along the front. I'd add a tall sculptural plant between them and accent it with some lighting. If you're able to do 5 windows across instead of the 4, it would be even better.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

I think a 6' high window in an enclosed toilet room would be a bad idea.


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

I like the way the windows would balance out the front of the house. I don't really see what the problem is with windows in the bathroom? Some obscure glass or film and nobody will see your pee pee. Plus if you're dropping a big stinky deuce you can just crank that window open.

The only real issue I have with windows in a bathroom is that it takes away space for towel bars. My wife needs 4 towels at all times... we have bars on every spare section of wall


----------



## 3BlindMiceUSA (Feb 19, 2016)

I recommend window tint or shades for your bathrooms. Wood shutters and blinds are not a good idea because the wood would warp. But if you use sheer shades or tint, you'll get privacy but still get somewhat of a view outside.


----------



## TSIServicessLLC (Aug 24, 2016)

Adding a Transom is always a good way to add natural light.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Looking at your layout, you can put full size abstract windows (get sufficient light and privacy matching bedroom windows on the right.

It will look something like this


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

I can't say I'm a fan of the big windows in a bathroom, but thats just me. I value the smaller amount of natural light but increased privacy.


----------



## aquakbd (Aug 19, 2016)

There some wonderful designs of minimalistic, modern bathrooms with large windows on Dwell.com. Your idea could work perfectly in this house. However, this is okay to be done if the street this house is in isn't too busy. If it's not, you could put windows in your bathroom and enjoy the view. Then the outdoors becomes an indoors design element - very contemporary and appealing.


----------



## JDCPensacola (Jan 9, 2017)

CharlieDelta said:


> I can't say I'm a fan of the big windows in a bathroom, but thats just me. I value the smaller amount of natural light but increased privacy.


I really agree, I never understood having a window in a bathroom. People love em, I just don't get it.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Around here people like them. I had a house with a skylight above the shower, and that was the best. Doesn't help curb appeal though.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Some people like to look out a picture window while they shower if they have a good view. I've seen some pretty expensive walk in showers with ~8' wide windows.


----------



## MarkL (Dec 19, 2018)

Perhaps you would like something like this.









source


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

I hope they have a cleaning lady to clean all those white vases.


----------

